# Blank Care Labels



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi, I am having trouble making a decision on my care + branding labels for my hoodies. I am making my own branding labels, and I want to also make my own care labels (stitching the care label on the bottom side hem like most companies do). Has anyone tried using "blank care labels" from thelabelfactory.com? They offer inkjet and laser blank labels you can make at home? Here is the link. I'm afraid the inkjet ink will smear off or wash off in the washer, causing harm to my clothing. Maybe I can screen print on these labels myself? Thanks for any input! I know many of you are also looking for an economical solution to your labels, this might be a great alternative.


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

I've never used those kind of labels, but my guess'd be:
1-so what if it smears. (no, I doubt it will hurt the garment itself) . Care labels don't have to last forever, most ppl rip them out anyway. Perhaps you could get a sample (they seem to have this) and test it out first.
2-if you are just doing hoodies, with the same content fiber (100% cotton, for instance), it may just be easier (no printing, messing around, etc) to get a whole bunch made once, to your specification. If your main label doesn't have the info already, you'd need to add place of manufacture, RN # or company name, fiber content, size, care info. These will most likely all be the same, so you just have to order once. The cheapest they have for that may be worth it (to not have to print and align, etc, yourself).


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

You could just use a tag gun and tag them. Users would tear off before washing


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tashazo said:


> Care labels don't have to last forever


They do if you want to be compliant with US law 

(where "forever" is equal to the life of the garment itself)


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

Solmu said:


> They do if you want to be compliant with US law
> 
> (where "forever" is equal to the life of the garment itself)


Interesting. Is this a new amendment to U.S. Law? I found a couple places online still advising that the care instructions have to be there only at point of sale (which is why some ppl just attach a little care label hangtag); but when I went to the FTC website, they write:"Labels must be attached permanently and securely and be legible during the useful life of the product."​So, I stand corrected. Thanks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tashazo said:


> Is this a new amendment to U.S. Law?


Nope, not new. Sometimes it's hard to follow all the regulations because there are different rules for different information (i.e. you have to have information A and information B, the requirements for how A is presented are stricter than B, etc.), plus customs regulations can overlap, etc. (so the FTC have their regulations, but that's not necessarily the end of the matter).

...and then you have major companies with labels that don't meet the FTC's stated rules. I don't know if that's because there's more to it than what they've said, or if certain companies have applied for exemptions.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

I have seen this same issue while lurking around the site so I thought I would post the FTC Labeling Law Clothes Captioning: Complying with the Care Labeling Rule

Here is the info on that page:

Labeling Clothing 



> Labels must be attached so they can be seen or easily found by consumers at the point of sale.
> If labels can't be seen easily because of packaging, additional care information must appear on the outside of the package or on a hang tag attached to the product.
> Labels must be attached permanently and securely and be legible during the useful life of the product.
> A garment that consists of two or more parts and is always sold as a unit needs only one care label if the care instructions are the same for all the pieces. The label should be attached to the major piece of the suit. If the suit pieces require different care instructions or are designed to be sold separately, like coordinates, then each item must have its own care label.


Also, the fine notice is at the bottom of that page for violating the law:
Violations 


> Failure to provide reliable care instructions and warnings for the useful life of an item is a violation of the Federal Trade Commission Act. Violators are subject to enforcement actions and penalties of up to $11,000 for each offense. In enforcement actions, the FTC contends that each mislabeled garment is a violation. Since 1990, the FTC has brought 16 enforcement actions, one of which was litigated and 15 of which were resolved by settlements. Penalties have ranged as high as $300,000.


If you are screen printing the label, I would put the care instructions on a printed label on the bottom side hem like most manufacturers do. I always place the label here unless instructed otherwise by customers. 

Check out the site. It has all the instructions on writing a label and what to include.

Hope this helps-

Kris


----------



## innovproductions (Apr 11, 2007)

TeddyRocky, you should also check out sticking labels. The tag information is printed on a transparent sticker and it is put on the normal tag place. It gives a more chic look.


----------

